# Shingle Peeler...



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Cool idea,but what did they say?He's in love with a dog?Sorry my Spanish is a little off,LOL:whistling


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm purty sure it's French...not that there's anything wrong with it! :laughing:

I was hoping you boys up north might be able to tell us being that one of your "states" is French. :laughing:


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Quebecs not part of Canada,lol:no:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_code_450


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes I know who they are,they are always talking about seperating from Canada,so I seperated them!:whistling


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds a bit like Texas!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

So has anyone actually seen one?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

joasis said:


> So has anyone actually seen one?


What? 

A Canadian?

No, but I heard they look just like us. 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

[No...I haven't actually "seen" a Peeler.]


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I have seen at least two Texans. George W. and Ross Perot


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have seen at least two Texans. George W. and Ross Perot



If Bush is a Texan, then I'm Swiss! LOL!

He's from Conneticut! 

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

The only thing Cowboy about him is his B.S.! 

:laughing:


----------



## SussexSider (Apr 27, 2008)

wow, i just might have to take up roofing too if i had one of those.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

No price found, or at least understood on this website.

http://www.shinglespeeler.net/

Ed


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I would love to see the mechanics of it. How do you suppose it handles the nails? 

I know a guy who put a small Honda motor on a floor scraper, combined with a 24 inch blade or so...and it worked ok on walkable roofs, but it was extremely heavy....about the only roof it would practically work on would be a 4/12 ranch.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

It uses a small electric winch secured to the top of the roof to pull it up the slope.

They had a couple of close up shots on the site if you click the top 2 right corner buttons, plus there are 3 different videos on there too.

Ed


----------



## Roofsafe (Apr 16, 2008)

I know it was French, is there an interpreter in the house?
How do you think it would work on an 8/12? Or steeper?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I watched it a little closer now and it looked like it was buckling up the plank board decking, like a pier in a cartoon, floating up and then down.

English coming soon on the website.

Ed


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> What?
> 
> A Canadian?
> 
> ...


We're a little better looking though,LOL


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Good.

Now I have a new image for my dart board. :laughing:

The one with the hundred dollar bill was worn through already.

Ed


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Good one ED!LOL


----------

